# IH 434 Carburetor



## rfierling (Sep 15, 2010)

My IH 434 has a nasty carburetor problem. I've been told these tractors all had carb problems. Does anyone else have a 434 gas ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum RF! What's it doing...or not?


----------



## rfierling (Sep 15, 2010)

It runs rich, very rough. It has little power. It won't keep a constant speed..either wants to bog out or run as fast as it can.


----------

